# Resident to out of state LTC



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi all I have moved to RI and currently possess an unrestricted class A resident LTC in MA and have a couple questions. First, is it still valid? Second how would I or should I switch it to out of state LTC (I still have family which resides at the address which my LTC was issues under if it makes a difference)?

Thanks


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

You have 30 days to notify (by certified mail) the agency from where you did reside in MA of the address change. It is likely that you will have to immediately convert it to a Non-Resident LTC at $100.00 EVERY year. It is a gigantic pain in the neck and as a non-resident the FRB treats you like dirt. Mine is due at the end of the year and I have to apply soon just to get a renewal before the expiration. I would not suggest trying to skirt the system by keeping the address change hush hush because if you get jammed up, MA will never issue you a license again.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Send in your address changes then when it expires, renew every year if desired.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


----------

